# Alsa AC888 Recognized but no Playback

## juanbobo

I've got an AC888 audio chip (Nvidia) and for whatever reason somewhere on the upgrade path it stopped working.  lspci shows the device and I am able to play audio at the console or in Amarok but nothing can be heard.  I believe the problem is related to the disappearance of my asound.conf file, but if that is the case I don't know how to regenerate this file.

----------

## avx

Just to be sure, you did try running `alsaconf` (again), /etc/init.d/alsasound is running and you unmuted the needed channels?

----------

## haarp

/var/lib/alsa/asound.conf? It is recreated when the alsa initscript stops. It just saves your mixer levels.

How are your speakers connected? Are you sure that everything is unmuted and not at 0%?

----------

## juanbobo

I did run alsaconf, alsasound is running, everything is unmuted, and I'm using headphones.

----------

## haarp

Are they connected to the front panel? Try playing around with the toggles in alsamixer. Specifically the "headphones" one, if it exists.

----------

## juanbobo

I've got the headphones plugged in the back, the headphone option is enabled, there's no volume knob or anything for the "headphones", it's just in the green jack.  The Phonon sound system in KDE4 says the device is not working and defaulting to "."  yet any program simulates playing music.

----------

## haarp

No idea then, sorry. But I recommend the 'speaker-test' tool from alsa-tools. It is a bit more verbose in case of errors.

----------

## juanbobo

Thanks for the replies, ran the speaker test, didn't report any errors, but I didn't hear anything.

----------

## juanbobo

I ran alsactl init 0, I suppose it restored the default settings for the card and it works now, but there is still an issue with phonon apparently as I can't play music in amarok 2.

----------

## juanbobo

Problem averted by switching the phonon backend from xine to gstreamer.

----------

